# Mealworms dead or still alive?



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, got a leopard gecko two weeks ago and fed twice. He ate 6 mealworms at both feedings. 

My superworms are doing ok but the mealworms look like this. They are motionless or moving very little.










Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

They don't die, they change.

It's fine to feed


----------



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

Whosthedaddy2 said:


> They don't die, they change.
> 
> It's fine to feed


Ok cool but what do you mean by change

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

ThomasTim said:


> Ok cool but what do you mean by change
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Your picture shows a mealworm that is in the pupating stage before it changes into a beetle. As said they are still okay to feed your lizard. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

Is there a way to stop them from pupating?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

ThomasTim said:


> Is there a way to stop them from pupating?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Keeping them somewhere cool will slow down the process but at room temperature or above they will continue to pupate naturally 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

TT; I used get through worms like nobodies business. Pupating all over the place. Boxes full of beetles. Drove me crazy.

Last box I bought, I left them in my kitchen. Totally unheated. Like a cave out there. Had that box months now. Not one's ever pupated and nor have they died. 

When the warmth returns, they're going in the fridge.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm guessing that only I noticed this little distressed face in the background 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

Zincubus said:


> I'm guessing that only I noticed this little distressed face in the background
> image
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

So its summer here in South Africa and its like normally 30-34 degrees celcius here so I think I'll put them in the fridge?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think mealworms do well in the fridge well mine didn't.


----------



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

So how could I stop them from pupating?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

My kitchen's currently at 45F. Not sure how that compares to a fridge? But, That stops them pupating.


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

el Snappo said:


> My kitchen's currently at 45F. Not sure how that compares to a fridge? But, That stops them pupating.


45f is roughly 7c . A fridge is approximately 4c or just under. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

ThomasTim said:


> So how could I stop them from pupating?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I think it would be worth a try in the fridge because at 34c they will obviously all pupate quite quickley. I guess it depends on how many mealworms you are using per day 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh ok cool, I only have one leopard gecko and I feed him once a week

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ThomasTim said:


> Oh ok cool, I only have one leopard gecko and I feed him once a week
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Once a week mealworms with other livefood during the week, or literally just one feed a week of mealworms?


----------



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

Once a week feeding with mealworms. He is an adult and he was previously fed once a week with superworms

Now he rejects supers because hes eaten them all his life so he eats mealworms now

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you are only feeding him once a week that is not enough. An adult does not need feeding every day but should be fed at least every other day.


----------



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

People do feed once a week or is that only with supers? 

So if I feed mealworms, I should feed more often?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you feed him anything else during the week besides meal worms? We are trying to work out if he gets fed more than once a week regardless of whatever insect it is.


----------



## ThomasTim (Dec 18, 2017)

Only mealworms but I have contactef the owner, she said that she made a mistake and i must now feed ecery 2nd day starting today

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------

